# Birthday Giveaway



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

Hey guys! So it's my birthday today (May 3rd) and I thought, since everyone is stuck in quarantine still, it would be nice to host a little event to get everyone's minds off things for a bit. I'm not asking for anything, I just want to have a good time.

What I want to do is host a little scavenger hunt type thing. I have a bunch of different items wrapped in presents on the ground in a little area - including things like NMTs, bells, furniture, resources, clothing, and more - and anyone who would like to visit can take one for free.

I do ask that you only pick up one thing, and if you would like to pick up more, I'm going to charge (nothing much, just maybe 1 NMT or the equivalent) and you can buy up to four more gifts. This is just so everyone who wants to can get a chance to. Tips are appreciated but absolutely not necessary! Just come and have fun! 

I'll be opening it up around 7 or 8pm (Mountain Time, Colorado USA), on May 3rd obviously. Until then, feel free to post and "reserve a spot" so to speak. I'll either be posting a dodo code here, or PMing it to a groups of people (I think I'm going to take three at a time) if it gets a lot of people. It's a first come first serve type deal, but I'll try to make sure I get as many people as possible.

My town is Papyrus, I'm Ali, and if you really want to, you can add my FC (it should be in my profile on the side here). See you guys then!


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 3, 2020)

what an awesome idea! I would so love to reserve a spot<3 and happy birthday


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

OverRatedcx said:


> what an awesome idea! I would so love to reserve a spot<3 and happy birthday


thank you! I'll be creating a list on the side and I'll pm you when it's ready!


----------



## chocosongee (May 3, 2020)

hi! my bday was actually just yesterday (may 2nd) lolll  I'd love to reserve a spot! 
also happy bdayyy! wooo


----------



## KeatAlex (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to reserve. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lumbridge (May 3, 2020)

just wanted to wish you a happy birthday! Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## chaicow (May 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday! I'd love to reserve a spot!


----------



## SarahSays (May 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday! Wish you could celebrate in full but your AC friends will come through  I’d like to reserve a spot please!


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

happy birthday! i’d love to come if there’s still room :3


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

thank you everyone! so it has come to my attention that you guys cannot actually dig so I'm just going to wrap them all in presents and throw them on the ground to be picked up lmao

same time though!


----------



## Anblick (May 3, 2020)

Happy birthday!! I'd love to come and I'll bring a nmt and some fun presents that you can keep or pass on for the giveaway!


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> hi! my bday was actually just yesterday (may 2nd) lolll  I'd love to reserve a spot!
> also happy bdayyy! wooo


that's awesome! happy late birthday!


----------



## chips_523 (May 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday!  Can I come visit?


----------



## yippee (May 3, 2020)

may I reserve a spot too? happy birthday!


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

Anyone is allowed to come  I'll open up in about six or so hours


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 3, 2020)

Happy birthday! This sounds super fun I’d like to reserve a spot please


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

I have about 30(?) gifts set on the ground, and will open up here in about three-four hours. I'll take about three at a time, and all I ask is no taking anything off my trees or running off without asking! 

I'll be back soon!


----------



## Hesper (May 3, 2020)

Happy birthday! I have Responsibilities for the evening, so I'm not looking for a spot, but I wanna wish you many happy returns regardless. c:


----------



## nerdymom (May 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

okay I'm going to open in about an hour if you guys are still interested!


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

alright I'm starting soon, who still wants to come?


----------



## chocosongee (May 3, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> alright I'm starting soon, who still wants to come?


me pls!


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> alright I'm starting soon, who still wants to come?


 me, please!


----------



## Aleigh (May 4, 2020)

I've started taking people  anyone who wants to still can! don't be afraid to ask


----------



## Aleigh (May 4, 2020)

still taking people


----------

